# Ample Sound Lite Precision Bass Plugin - Free for Mac & Windows



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's a heads-up to a free plugin I found on another forum earlier today. Ample Sound makes some very nice sounding Bass and Guitar plug-ins and this new Precision Bass plugin is a light version of the full Precision bass plugin. I was trying it earlier this evening and it really does sound like a good P bass. You also have sliders to adjust the sound and it responds well to dynamics. Here's a demo video:






It can be downloaded here:

amplesound.net

Look for this: ABP Lite II (Free) v2.31 | Mac | Win

It's a bit of a hefty download at 450 MB but I think it's worth it for the sound quality.

Also check out the free virtual acoustic guitar VST AGM Lite on the same page:

AGM Lite II (Free) v2.31 | Mac | Win

They're both very good sounding instruments.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Cool, never played with virtual instruments.
Is it easy to control?


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

They also have a good and free acoustic guitar, thanks, I didn't know about the bass and it's AAX! 

@Ti-Ron it is as simple as connect any midi controller and play, it's going to sound great, now it can get as difficult as you want, there are usually many parameters you can tweak later with automation.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> Cool, never played with virtual instruments.
> Is it easy to control?


I see Amagras answered your question but I'd also add if you have a digital audio workstation, Reaper, Cubase, etc. that it's easy to open up the Piano Roll function and draw your notes in if you're not much of a keyboardist. The only problem is the notes all tend to play at the same velocity doing it that way unless you want to adjust the velocity values for each note which can be quite tedious.



amagras said:


> They also have a good and free acoustic guitar, thanks, I didn't know about the bass and it's AAX!
> 
> @Ti-Ron it is as simple as connect any midi controller and play, it's going to sound great, now it can get as difficult as you want, there are usually many parameters you can tweak later with automation.


You're welcome. Yep, I mentioned the acoustic guitar plugin in the original post. I downloaded that one a few months back and it's scary how good it sounds. It's almost as good tonally as my Simon & Patrick acoustic.


----------

